# Fault code 15604 - ROD - Unknown Error Code



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

I have an Ibiza 6J ST, MY2011. Last evening the glow plug light started to flash while drive about 100 km/h on CC. The car was stopped and the engine turned off. When the engine was started again the light didn't flash anymore. 
This morning I hooked up the car to VCDS and this error showed up, even with aggressive-mode turned off. I went to the dealer who checked the engine with their VAS software. It did not recognize the code either!!! The only thing they could do was clearing the error-log. 

We're going on holiday with the car this Saturday. Has anyone seen this error before? Can I expect trouble with the car or can I sleep without worries? 

Autoscan: 

```
Thursday,31,May,2012,11:06:49:47062 
 VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64) 
 Data version: 20120401 
  
  
  
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
  
  
 Chassis Type: 6R0 
 Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 17 19 25 2E 44 4B 56 61 77 
  
 VIN: VSSZZZ6JZxxxxxxxx    
  
 01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
 03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
 04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
 08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
 09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
 10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
 15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
 17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
 19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
 25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
 2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
 44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
 4B-Multifunc. Module -- Status: OK 0000 
 56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
 61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000 
 77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 
   
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 01: Engine (J0000-CFWA)       Labels: 03P-906-021-CFW.clb 
    Part No SW: 03P 906 021 AA    HW: 03P 906 021 AA 
    Component: R3 1.2 DCM3.7 H03 7638   
    Revision: 12004001    Serial number:                
    Coding: 00114014032401080000 
    Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151 
    ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM12TDI03103P906021AA 001003 
    ROD: EV_ECM12TDI03103P906021AA.rod 
    VCID: 67D7480C9E76F51 
  
 1 Fault Found: 
 15604 - ROD - Unknown Error Code  
           - F4 [008] 
           Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
              Freeze Frame: 
                     Fault Status: 00000001 
                     Fault Priority: 2 
                     Fault Frequency: 2 
                     Mileage: 0 km 
  
 Readiness: 0000 0000 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104)       Labels: 6J0-907-37x-ESP.clb 
    Part No SW: 6R0 907 379 AJ    HW: 6R0 907 379 AF 
    Component: ESP8.2i front H05 0001   
    Revision: --------     
    Coding: 110224DB817000B9882D24E681D200521300 
    Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000 
    VCID: 8609E588353C8C9 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255)       Labels: Redir Fail! 
    Part No SW: 6J0 820 043 B    HW: 6J0 820 043 B 
    Component: Climatronic   H07 0505   
    Revision: S0000000     
    VCID: 234F1C1C22CED91 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: 6R0-937-08x-09.clb 
    Part No SW: 6R0 937 088 B    HW: 6R0 937 088  
    Component: BCM PQ25 Re4  H46 0321   
    Revision: BU046001    Serial number: 0328 190100843 
    Coding: 23880BE8C8610100013005F07E8B8EC8FF8060FF7E882049200000000000 
    Shop #: WSC 17603 211 91242 
    VCID: 3D7BCA64A46A8F1 
  
    Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH  Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB 
    Component: RLS 040710 05  54  0403  
    Coding: 17302D 
  
    Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 801 N    HW: 6R0 959 801 N  Labels: 6R0-959-801.CLB 
    Component: J386__TSG_FT  003 3110  
    Coding: 420000 
  
    Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 802 Q    HW: 6R0 959 802 Q 
    Component: J387__TSG_BT  003 3110  
    Coding: 420000 
  
    Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 811 D    HW: 6R0 959 811 D 
    Component: J388__TSG_HL  002 3121  
    Coding: 000000 
  
    Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 812 D    HW: 6R0 959 812 D 
    Component: J389__TSG_HR  002 3121  
    Coding: 000000 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446)       Labels: 6J0-919-475.clb 
    Part No SW: 6J0 919 475 B    HW: 6J0 919 475 B 
    Component: PARKHILFE 4K  H07 0008   
    Revision: --------    Serial number: 80331018609453 
    Coding: 000007 
    Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200 
    ASAM Dataset: EV_SE250ParkiAssis2 S01006 
    ROD: EV_SE250ParkiAssis2.rod 
    VCID: 356BD244945A571 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 15: Airbags (J234)       Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb 
    Part No SW: 6R0 959 655 K    HW: 6R0 959 655 K 
    Component: VW10AirbagA09 H09 0020   
    Revision: --------    Serial number: 003GX0046DD2 
    Coding: 003039 
    Shop #: WSC 06401 785 00200 
    ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10BPAVW250 A01001 
    ROD: EV_AirbaVW10BPAVW250_SE25.rod 
    VCID: 4A9191B8EDA4289 
  
    Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side:  
    Serial number: 3495RRB404V6RJQI6HG2 
  
    Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side:  
    Serial number: 3505RRB40556T8MI0GO0 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb 
    Part No SW: 6J0 920 802 J    HW: 6J0 920 802 J 
    Component: KOMBI         H05 0404   
    Serial number: 00000000000000 
    Coding: 510A00 
    Shop #: WSC 99999 123 12345 
    ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04086 
    ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE25.rod 
    VCID: 2F67E02C76066D1 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 6R0-907-530-V1.clb 
    Part No SW: 6R0 907 530 B    HW: 1K0 907 951  
    Component: J533  Gateway   H28 0020   
    Revision:   H28       Serial number: 040710F1001448 
    Coding: 7D235F00080000003202 
    Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000 
    VCID: 3261E958AD34409 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 25: Immobilizer (J334)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
    Part No SW: 5K0 953 234     HW: 5K0 953 234  
    Component: IMMO          H05 0404   
    Serial number:                
    Coding: 000000 
    Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
    ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008 
    VCID: EAD1B1380D64489 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650)       Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
    Part No SW: 6J0 035 342 C    HW: 6J0 035 342 C 
    Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111   
    Revision: A1001003    Serial number: 7668329616     
    Coding: 020000 
    Shop #: WSC 64564 324 38760 
    VCID: 244D1F0027C0DE9 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 6Q0-423-156.lbl 
    Part No: 6R0 423 156 B 
    Component: LenkhilfeTRW        V277   
    Coding: 11211 
    Shop #: WSC 06402   
    VCID: 2F67E02CEA066D1 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 4B: Multifunc. Module        Labels: None 
    Part No: 6J0 959 441 A 
    Component: MF-Modul       0007 0001   
    Coding: 0000002 
    Shop #: WSC 17603 003 00000 
    VCID: 3163E654A8327B1 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 56: Radio (J503)       Labels: 6J0-035-153.clb 
    Part No SW: 6J1 035 153 F    HW: 6J1 035 153 F 
    Component: Radio         H10 0107   
    Revision: R0000000    Serial number: SEZAZ1K1108232 
    Coding: 0005040002 
    Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000 
    VCID: 28550B305BE83A9 
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 61: Battery Regul. (J840)       Labels: 1K0-907-534.clb 
    Part No SW: 6R0 907 534     HW: 1K0 907 951  
    Component: Batt.regelung H28 0020   
    Serial number: 040710F1001448 
    Coding: 0303185A 
    Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000 
    VCID: F4EDAF4057A08E9 
  
    Component: J367-BDM  H07 0125  
  
 No fault code found. 
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Address 77: Telephone (J412)       Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb 
    Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C    HW: 7P6 035 730 C 
    Component: TELEFON       H05 0440   
    Revision: 1B001001    Serial number: 00007668349480 
    Coding: 0800000001010110 
    Shop #: WSC 99999 123 12345 
    ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007 
    ROD: UHVNA_SE25.rod 
    VCID: 3261E9586534409 
  
 3 Faults Found: 
 9457169 - Positive output audio channel for speech/telephone  
           B104E 11 [000] - Short to Ground 
           Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
              Freeze Frame: 
                     Fault Status: 00000000 
                     Fault Priority: 0 
                     Fault Frequency: 20 
                     Reset counter: 0 
                     Mileage: 22 km 
                     Date: 2000.00.00 
                     Time: 00:00:00 
  
 13636608 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded  
           U1014 00 [000] - - 
           Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
              Freeze Frame: 
                     Fault Status: 00000000 
                     Fault Priority: 0 
                     Fault Frequency: 20 
                     Reset counter: 0 
                     Mileage: 22 km 
                     Date: 2000.00.00 
                     Time: 00:00:00 
  
 0022 - Radio  
           U1066 00 [000] - No Communication 
           Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
              Freeze Frame: 
                     Fault Status: 00000000 
                     Fault Priority: 0 
                     Fault Frequency: 20 
                     Reset counter: 0 
                     Mileage: 22 km 
                     Date: 2000.00.00 
                     Time: 00:00:00 
  
  
 End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

Just an update for those who wonder:
I've driven 3000km since the error occurred and the problem has not returned (yet). Nor does the car seem to drive any different. The ride to and from France (about 900km in one stretch, 10 hour drive...) went smooth as well.
So the error can probably be safely ignored


----------



## Keithuk (Nov 17, 2009)

I've never seen a 15604 error code before either.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

> I went to the dealer who checked the engine with their VAS software. It did not recognize the code either!!!


Then I don't feel so bad about VCDS not knowing what it means.

What you have to understand with these newer ECUs that use the UDS/ODX protocols is that the "raw" fault code coming from the ECU cannot be interpreted without looking it up in an ECU-specific "dictionary" first, and if the ECU manufacturer doesn't include it in the dictionary they give to VW for that ECU, no scan tool will be able to tell you what it means. 

-Uwe-


----------



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

@Uwe: don't get me wrong. It wasn't meant as criticism on VCDS. Just tried to inform readers as complete as possible and hoped someone had seen the error before and knew where it came from.


----------



## flipdee (Sep 29, 2012)

*Any updates?*

Hey, I have a 2011 6J Ibiza ST too, same fault code has come up for me, did you ever find out what it might be?
How many km on average would you get from a full tank of fuel?
Cheers,

flipdee


----------



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

Still no idea what it was. The car has performed without error since...
On average it consumes 1 liter for every 24,something kilometers.


----------



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

Today the glow plug light started to flash again, just when I turned into the street where I live. The displayed said 'STOP ERROR' (blinking to and only for a short time). Parked the car, shutdown the engine, removed the key, waited a few seconds and started the engine again. Flashing light was gone.
Just hooked it up to VCDS, same error... Guess I'll visit the dealer sometime this week. Maybe their database has had an update. (Didn't clear the code).

To be continued...


----------



## flipdee (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi, This Start Stop Error also happened to me, I believe the ECU doesn't allow the start stop system to operate under certain fault conditions, I think it only happened when I had the engine check light on for me.

*Edit* - The more I think about it, it was actually the flashing coil light that caused the error message.

Along with the unknown error code (which as you can see occured twice)
15604 - ROD - Unknown Error Code 
- F4 [008]
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 0 km

I also had the following.
16396 - EGR Valve (N18) 
P0403 00 [175] - Malfunction
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 24
Mileage: 69062 km
16395 - EGR Valve (N18) 
P0403 00 [175] - Malfunction
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 21
Mileage: 69070 km
The EGR valve was replaced by my Seat Dealer, however they seemed to ignore the following fault, which has not happened again for me since the EGR valve replacement, also I haven't had any further coil or check lights since.

15886 - Fuel Injector #3 (N32) 
P0269 00 [008] - Contribution/Balance Fault
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 69721 km

I do however have a concern that I am not getting the fuel economy that I would like.
I have roof bars attached an a small set of ladders on them most of the time, I also have a reasonably full boot continuously as I use my car for work and carry my tools around.

I had asked my dealer if there was a software update for my ecu but they weren't terribly helpful, only to say that if there was one it would be listed in a recall notice for my VIN, which there supposedly wasn't.

I believe the software version is 7639, I think I have seen revisions in the 8XXX on other forums for the same engine, both Seat and VW cars.
I thought maybe an update could help fuel economy, but I might just have to do some further tests with an empty car to see what the difference is without the weight/air drag.

Address 01: Engine (J0000-CFWA) Labels: 03P-906-021-CFW.clb
Part No SW: 03P 906 021 AB HW: 03P 906 021 AA
Component: R3 1.2 DCM3.7 H04 7639 
Revision: 12004001 Serial number: 
Coding: 00114014032501080000
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM12TDI03103P906021AB 001003
ROD: EV_ECM12TDI03103P906021AB.rod
VCID: 68D5887D935D0F58895

I hope your dealer is able to fix your problem.

Regards,

flipdee


----------



## flipdee (Sep 29, 2012)

Ok, So I spoke too soon.
The unknown fault has happened again, literally minutes after I posted here the coil light started flashing and when checked with vcds I got:
15604 - ROD - Unknown Error Code 
- F4 [063]
Confirmed - Not Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 0 km

Readiness: 0000 0000

Unfortunately my dealer can't take a look at the car until Thursday, and when restarting the car the coil lights gone out.

I haven't check but I suspect "limp mode" is still active from the original scan with the light on.
BAHH!
Such a pain!


----------



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

Well at least with the 1639x and 15886 error you know what's wrong 
Odd the 15604 occurred just after you posted, does your car read you forum posts 

It was not so much as a 'Start/Stop' error but more that the display said 'STOP ERROR'. My engine did not go into limp-mode though and it ran fine again today.

Tomorrow I'll pay my dealer a visit, keep you posted.


----------



## flipdee (Sep 29, 2012)

Hmmm,
Thats starting to make me wonder what was actually shown on my display.
I could've sworn it said "Start Stop Error".

I had attempted to set cruise control just as I noticed the coil light start to flash, this could have been totally coincidental.

I don't hold too much hope in my dealer resolving this as I believe this unknown error had also occurred within several weeks of my purchase of the new car.
When checked at that time they told me it was a "Body control unit/module" and couldn't really tell me what was wrong so other than clean a few connectors and hope for the best didn't do much.

cheers.


----------



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

The dealer has sent the error code to the importer (is that a valid English phrase?). Maybe they know something their VAS-system doesn't.
The dealers mechanics guess is that it's a software glitch and that the ECU sw should probably be updated. (which takes about an hour...) It still has the original sw, version 7638. Rev 9512 was available this February.



flipdee said:


> I do however have a concern that I am not getting the fuel economy that I would like.
> I have roof bars attached an a small set of ladders on them most of the time, I also have a reasonably full boot continuously as I use my car for work and carry my tools around.


The Ibi is quiet sensitive to head wind, the ladders on top probably don't do the fuel consumption any good.


----------



## flipdee (Sep 29, 2012)

Got my car back tonight from the dealer.
I pretty much asked for the software update and thankfully they obliged.

Address 01: Engine (J0000-CFWA) Labels: 03P-906-021-CFW.clb
Part No SW: 03P 906 021 AB HW: 03P 906 021 AA
Component: R3 1.2 DCM3.7 H04 9522 
Revision: 12004001 Serial number: 
Coding: 00114014032501080000
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM12TDI03103P906021AB 001014
ROD: EV_ECM12TDI03103P906021AB.rod
VCID: 68D5887D935D0F58895

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

Version 9522 - Sounds pretty new if 9512 was from Feb.

Lets hope it fixes the unknown fault.
What I find interesting is the software update didn't reset anything, trip computer or my long adaption adjustment increasing lane change indication from 3 flashes to 4.

Hopefully it might help the fuel economy too, just about to fill up tomorrow morning so we'll see.
It's a pity there isn't a change log for software updates.

Do you have Roof Bars on your Ibiza?

Cheers,
flipdee


----------



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

One of the sw updates fixes cold engine noise by injecting a bit more fuel. (pre-inject?) So in theory it would use more fuel 
I guess the engine has to get used to your driving style again so you can't say anything about fuel consumption the first, say 1500km.

The settings you mention aren't in the Engine BCM so they should stick.

And no, I don't have Roof bars.
Tire pressure has some influence as well. Front tires at 2.9 or 3.0 PSI, rear at 2.8/2.9 (depending on the load).

Word from the importer was a sw update for me aswell. Hope it fixes this. (Get back on this in a year or so  )


----------



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

Today the ECU sw was update to 9521 (odd they didn't have 9522 available). Hope this helps. 
(wasn't free of charge BTW)


----------



## My1stIbi (Oct 15, 2010)

FYI
I haven't had the 15604 error since the sw update. Full consumption was worse the first few months but got better since then. Engine runs more silent as a plus. Last visit at the pump it ran 25km/liter (58.8 mpg). Not bad IMHO.


----------

